# Tagged out in the swamp



## robert carter (Nov 19, 2013)

I been spending some time wandering around the swamp some lately. My hunting club has loggers in it now, not the whole place but the side I been hunting so I decided on some walk around time with the stand on my back and just climb on something hot. Here are a few random pics of some awful good Country...







Gotta have a pic of the River. The Ocmulgee on the edge of Jeff Davis County. standing on the river bank does something to me. It seems nothing else matters at that time and Life seems to stand still and wait for a minute. I can remember days where I stayed in the swamp all day and now it seems life is to busy just to get loose for a few hours of swamp time. I gotta change that Lord Willing....




        I checked a funnel I have not climbed on in near 10 years. Beavers built a dam and flooded this small section and for some reason only beavers know they moved their dam upstream and made this place an even better funnel. Plenty of sign so I found a good tree and climbed. 
  How bout a few pics from the tree. A small Branch runs down along the edge of a thick cut-over marsh and runs into the main creek. The deer are crossing where the two run together and in about three other spots all in bow range for even me.



pics all around..




   I had one Buck come by a shade to far. I grunted at him and he stopped and looked and stood for a few seconds then went on his way. About an hour later a Buck comes across the small branch and walks straight to my tree. He comes by on the wrong side and I manage to get turned and make the long shot of 3 yards on him quartering away steep. I was in a bind with clearing the bow limbs on the climber and only pulled 25" or so of draw length. It was enough. At the hit the deer ran hard into the Marsh and all was quiet. I sat a while waiting on myself to calm some. Everything was quiet as I leaned back. I closed my eyes and thanked the good Lord for the moment and it felt good. I could hear leaves falling and a woodpecker hammering. I need to learn to listen more.
  I took up the trail and it was a decent blood trail to not have an exit. The deer was quartering steep and the arrow went almost full length in from paunch to brisket. Did I say this place was THICK!!!



I was standing up when I took that. Actually makes it easier because the deer took a trail and stayed on it except once when he back tracked about 30 yards and went about 10 steps to the side. Tricky trailing.



  Killed him with my homemade string follow bow and Grizzly kodiak broadhead. Killed both my bucks this year with the same arrow and broadhead.

  I gotta get caught up on stuff around the house I have let go then I plan on killing a truck load of does and pigs before the year ends... at least I`ll be after`m Lord willing. Thank you Lord.RC


----------



## JBranch (Nov 19, 2013)

Great buck RC. I sure do miss stomping around in those swamps myself, and I know what you mean about standing on the river bank. No place on earth like the Altamaha River Basin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 20, 2013)

Good story....I'm w ya on stuff piling up at home.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 20, 2013)

Way to go RC!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 20, 2013)

Good story


----------



## beaulesye10 (Nov 20, 2013)

Great read, and a very fine buck!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 20, 2013)

Good job! Always like your pics.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 20, 2013)

I wish i had stuff pilin up at home, I've just got deer runnin around carefree in the woods. 
As always RC love the story and pics, looks like you have a contender for the trophy spike contest after all


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2013)

Enjoyed this a lot, and congratulations on the deer. That particular swamp has a magic to it like nowhere else on earth. God smiled when he made the Three Rivers Swamp.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 20, 2013)

Nothing like being out in God's creation and to take one of his creatures for food that he had planed for us to do. Good going RC. The pigs and does are waiting. Mike


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2013)

Congratulations RC. Thanks for the story and pictures. I sure am missing the swamp.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 20, 2013)

RC, you have special talent for telling your hunting stories and I love reading them. Congrats on your second buck!!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 20, 2013)

Congratulations on a good day in the swamp and a successful hunt.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats & great story RC..


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 20, 2013)

Great job Robert!! I enjoyed that alot.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 20, 2013)

comgrat again


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for letting us live your hunt in the swamp, sounds like a new bucket list item.  Congrats!!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2013)

that is awesome. congratulations! you got a pretty place to hunt over there.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 20, 2013)

Great story.  Thanks a lot and congrats on the kill.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2013)

Great story RC and way to go!


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 20, 2013)

Good job RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Great story telling RC! Congrats on the buck.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 20, 2013)

Good stuff RC.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 20, 2013)

Way to go RC! Nothing like huntin a good swamp.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 20, 2013)

Lucky again.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice RC !  Enjoyed the story too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2013)

This post sent me back to my youth following my brother-in-law around some Talbot Co. Swamps chasing deer and turkey. very good story, thanks for posting!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 21, 2013)

Good job buddy!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 21, 2013)

Enjoyed going along on that hunt. I know the feeling of stuff being left undone at home. I was remodeling my house and just walked away a month ago. I have been in a tree ever since, lol.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats RC . Good read and hunt as always .


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 21, 2013)

You are truly hunting in God's country. That's some beautiful swamp and I wish you much luck hunting there.


----------



## GrayG (Nov 22, 2013)

You just know that big 12 point will be standing under you now


----------



## BBowman (Nov 23, 2013)

RC, you can kill 3 more bucks in Bama and the rut starts right after Christmas here. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 23, 2013)

Enjoyed reading that.  Congratulations on a fine hunt.


----------



## SOS (Nov 25, 2013)

Well earned as always!


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice job RC


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats,RC!  Great pics as always.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 27, 2013)

great harvest and great story and pics!!!!!! 
Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------

